# please be kind but, critique me...



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm super duper nervous to post this but, for the benefit of myself and more importantly my filly I would like some critique. Try not to hurt my pride too much, LOL... Please note we're both very new as you can tell my hand position is crap (tips on improving would be appreciated!)... This is her fourth time ground driving and I'm sure any problems you see from her are probably my fault  but, again that's why I'm asking for a critique.

oh, and she didn't woah or back up very straight at the beginning which is what we sort of played with during the 'lesson'. I thought she got a little more responsive by the end? thoughts?

Oh yeah... And I'm too close to her behind


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Your horse is a sweet looking thing!!

Okay, I think you were doing very well for a beginner, I can't remember how old your horse is, I think it is a youngster.

I think you need to adjust your bridle and put her eyeballs in the middle of the blinders. The blinder her left is too high, I couldn't tell about the right.

If she is truly a yearling or slightly older, good work, and keep it up. I think she is doing great for her age. but start taking up contact on the bit and ask her to start moving forward. Start carrying a whip to get both you and her used to it.

If she is a two year old, deffinatly start getting more contact, start using the saddle for the harness and put the reins through the tugs or use your riding saddle and put the reins through the stirrups. Use the whip and your voice to get her moving forward. It is good that she lets the reins bang around and touch her up and down her legs and sides. Start getting the reins under her tail and between her legs so she gets used to that too.

I think you look great for the stage you are at.

*STOP BACKING *Backing is an advanced move in driving, you never want backing to be an evasive move, Backing uncommanded is very dangerous. Carrying a whip will help if she backs too much or starts to back uncommanded. I rarely practice backing, Pilgrim starts to anticipate the back if I do it to much, Bad Boy.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Your horse is a sweet looking thing!!
> 
> Okay, I think you were doing very well for a beginner, I can't remember how old your horse is, I think it is a youngster.
> 
> ...


She's the best! I couldn't have asked for a more patient and kind hearted filly.

Funny you say that because right after this was shot, I adjusted my bridle a hole and X-D my blinder keepers were pretty bent out of shape and I reformed them to fit much better. Also went through and conditioned my leather and polished all of the brass hardware that had turned black from many years of use. It looks rather spiffy if I do say so myself...

Yes, technically for another month she is a yearling LOL... 1 year 11 months. Do you have any suggestions for getting correct hand position? I'm finding it very hard to maintain steady even contact while walking behind.

Will for sure stop backing her. thanks for the input taffy I really appreciate it!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

What Taffy said.....and I would get much longer driving reins, being in that close doesn't offer you any room to move and makes things tricker when turning. You will find if you make your lines around 15ft longer you will have a little more room to move and it will be much much easier....especially with a driving whip in your hand.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks good and she looks very willing and sweet. I use lounge lines on either side when I ground drive and put them through the stirrups.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks muppetgirl . I was planning on switching up the reins to my leather driving reins LOL, they're actually on my bridle as of a few hours ago (after I finished cleaning everything up). But they are a very well used set of smuckers reins with a buckle that is not very easily undone since the leather has been thread through the buckle so many times it's kind of swollen?... So for the early part when I was using one rein it was easier to use the clip ons and not deal with a giant leather strap and difficult buckle... and I hadn't gotten around to switching them back yet, hehe.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think you need to get better reins. The leadropes are to heavy and that big snap right on her bit is heavy there also. If you dont want to use your driving reins, what you could use is a small snap then clothes line back to a set of riding reins. And putting the reins through the tugs or the stirrups will help to keep the reins off the ground and keep beter track of them, so you can concentrate on more contact.
Practice touching her with the whip and letting it touch her all over, Remember the whip is an aid , I am all for a pop with the whip when needed but never more than once and never in anger. Also don't nag with the whip, use it with enough energy that she knows what you want then stop. Don't nag with it so she starts to ignore it.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

taffy

I defiantly agree with you on the leads. They kind of worked for my intended purposes when using them one at a time but, now they're just hindering us. I'm going to use my driving reins from now on and I'm going to see if I can also find snaps that will fit the ends of them so I can quickly release them from her bridle if I need for later on so I don't have have to deal with the buckles.

She's familiar with the whip and I can touch her anywhere with it and same with leads . I was waiting to incorporate more of the whip until I developed a better contact with her but, do you think I should try to use it now?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I would start carrying it until you feel naked with out it, you don't have to use it.
You can start to carry a long dressage whip, untill you get used to it then move up to a driving whip.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

taffy

Oh my gosh, don't know why I didn't think about using my dressage whip X-D I feel very awkward carrying a big driving whip atm; but, am very comfortable with my dressage whip wonderful idea. Thank you very much taffy!

Also forgot to mention not that it particularly matters but, she has worn the entire harness before and is perfectly calm with it on and the noise it makes.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome info for the rest of us. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Emily!

Glad to hear others can benefit too!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Most everyone said whay I would say. But you need to stay behind her. You keep walking off to her side and are spinning her by using the rope on her rump. If you stay behind her that might help yuou keep even contact. Proper long lines, whip, saddle surcingle or something to hold the reins are all important.
You should hole the reins just as if your are driving a horse.
Also it was hard to distinguish your voice commends. Back and walk almost sounded identical. They were low and long. I liked the back as it sounded like a downward transition but I would make my walk more bright and peppy in my voice. Maybe even walk on so it was an extra sylible.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I do not have sound on my computer.

I have always said *"Walk on"* and *"Trot on"* with an upbeat sound to ask for an upward transition.

and used *"walk" "trot"* and *"whoa"* with a downward sound to ask for a downward transition.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks, will defiantly work on my voice commands. I didn't even think about them sounding similar thanks for pointing that out. I guess I was too focused on being stern with them.

churumbeque

thanks for the explanation on how they sound too similar when I go today I will try my best to work on everything you all have brought up and will for sure be using driving reins  

Thanks sooo much for all of the helpful and constructive criticism!

I'm sure if my filly could she'd be thanking you guys too X-D


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing critic*

hiya she looks great if you use your driveing reins like tc said and also use your driveing saddle so the reins pass through.
you are doing great preping her up for future driveing.
even though a little long reining is ok for your mare i would not put her to until she is about four and long rein and let her have her free time to grow as well so your keeping up her education while she has her recuation at play being a horse.
the driveing saddle will help your hands and you will have better controle of her as well and use your voice in the gates you want her to go walk trot and woah and stand.
tc has got it in a nut shell also your nose band on your bridle to keep your cheek pieces in place.
she is an awesome mare for her age and as i can see it you will complement each other whilst out driveing.
also if you drive her in a snaffle a twin wilson driveing snaffle would complement her as she is going well in a rideing snaffle and seems soft in the mouth.
i dont beleave in being a critic or critical but if some ones not sure and needs help id be glad to help and so would a lot of good people on here.
i wish you and your mare all the best and thanks for shareing your movie with us many thanks michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucky! I want a gypsy to play with! No constructive driving advice though, just envy.  good job!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Wanted to share my victory with you all since you've all helped so much. Today was REALLY nice out and I had a lot of helpers so I took my chance. I know my cart shafts are too far forward and probably too high in the shaft loops. Would love some guidance from anyone willing to share? Also, my harness is a bit wonky I know I need to adjust the breeching and likely bring it higher up on her rump, it seems a tad large on her though so take that into consideration for your critique. I've adjusted my bridle (thanks taffy) and she's got a rubber half cheek snaffle. What do you more experienced people think about my harness placement? I feel like her saddle and breast collar were in a good position for her as goes for her crupper but I suspect I will need to adjust the backstrap to better position the breeching... 

oh and those are indeed socks... My carts been chillin' in the barn so I put them on to protect them from the ground a bit.

also, I swear my hand position was better than depicted in the picture... I was kind of driving her along on her first turn with the cart since the poles were so horribly placed.

just wanted to add she did everything amazingly as usual, such a level head. She immediately put her head down and put her shoulder into it like she knew all along. She defiantly got some strange look from her pasture mates nearby who were very interested in what she was doing. She's such a good girl as always I'm so happy with her.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm glad you didn't have a train wreck when putting her in the cart but you need to slow down, put the cart away, build up her foundation for driving as well as working on your rein skills. You don't go from post #1 to post #18 in one week without consequences. She is nice and quiet but those are the ones you get complacent with and get into trouble with because you either skip steps or breeze through skills you should work on for a week or two before you move on. I would not be relying on helpers who don't understand the process to assist you either. 

I can shoot over for an hour today. I need to work a few today but I can work around your schedule and give you some things to work on this week.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Your girl is a cutie! I love her color. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Nakiska (Dec 28, 2012)

WOW! I know nothing of driving, but I wanted to say she's absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Soo well minded, calm, gentle and this is her 4th ground drive! 

Give yourself some credit, you are doing wonderful in my opinion. 

Keep up the excellent work, can't wait to see future updates. 

Toni


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Left Hand Percherons 

agreed. I soon won't have an arena like I have now so I took my opportunity since I've been introducing her to the cart, for over two months now everyday, I 99.9% knew my filly would be fine with the cart, I've prepped her very extensively for it. I had 'helpers' there just incase that .01% arose. She didn't flinch or have any hesitation towards the cart. She stood perfectly still for while I hooked her up and re adjusted over and over. We also only walked 1-2 times (more like 1.5) around the rather small arena (me walking of course) then unhitched and untacked her but, rest assured, I won't be hitching her up again until mid/late this summer and will be ground driving until then. 

I will be likely moving her to the next town over with me in the next week or so, you're welcome to come by anytime I'll work around your schedule  however, for me, it might work best once we're situated in the new place. Thanks for keeping an eye on me Left Hand Percherons, it's greatly appreciated, the most important thing, to me, is doing this right.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> Wanted to share my victory with you all since you've all helped so much. Today was REALLY nice out and I had a lot of helpers so I took my chance. I know my cart shafts are too far forward and probably too high in the shaft loops. Would love some guidance from anyone willing to share? Also, my harness is a bit wonky I know I need to adjust the breeching and likely bring it higher up on her rump, it seems a tad large on her though so take that into consideration for your critique. I've adjusted my bridle (thanks taffy) and she's got a rubber half cheek snaffle. What do you more experienced people think about my harness placement? I feel like her saddle and breast collar were in a good position for her as goes for her crupper but I suspect I will need to adjust the backstrap to better position the breeching...
> 
> oh and those are indeed socks... My carts been chillin' in the barn so I put them on to protect them from the ground a bit.
> 
> ...


 Wheres the pictures. This is the most excitement this forum has had in a long while and I missed it.


----------

